# Uk Stockists



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi
Looking for good stockists in the uk or those who ship to the uk as Im after a mannie

I recall some Amazonian sites that ran a little rough, maybe still up somehwere? I cant find any though.

There was a good site once, mainly just text, no graphics, had allsorts in (oddballs) any ideas?

Thanks
Pete


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

There is Amazon Basin, Piranha Warehouse, Wildwoods etc. If you google those then you will get some contact details. Martin at Amazon Basin isn't too far from you.


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi pete i take it you live in corby same here if you email me on [email protected] i'm sure i can be of some help with good lists and can bring in straight from south america. I've just brough a lovely big rhom over this week. With another 2 arriving next week.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Found a great source in Leicester, seems to be able to get anything from rare piranhas to rare cichlids, just have to ask

get him on [email protected]


----------

